# Accommodation in Milan - Jan to March 2014



## resemo (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the expats forum here, and I'm already looking forward to meeting each and everyone of you smile

I'll be coming to Milan for study purposes from January to March of 2014, and I'm looking for nice, affordable accommodation near SDA Bocconi.

The essentials I need:
- Internet/WiFi Access
- Private bathroom
- A desk.

The current cheapest apartment I could muster was an apartment in Lodovico il Moro. I think its around 4 KM from SDA Boconni. I was wondering how long it takes to get from there, and if the area is good and safe?

Looking forward to seeing you all.

Appreciate all the help I could get.

Cheers
Mo


----------

